# Put Up Your Dukes! - 1x1 Furry Boxing RP [DEAD]



## Sailord (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello, I'm...relatively new here, but I'm more of a lurker. I've not been active in these forums, but I have RPed in the past, so I'm pretty experienced. I'm sorry that I can't prove that, but please gimme a chance. :3

To start things off, I think I'll be playing the role of an omniscient DM and the RP would be following your character-whomever they are, either gender works for me-and their career as a boxer and their adventures in the fictional town of Nuxvar. I can play as multiple characters, whether as townsfolk for you to meet with and as your opponents in the ring.

*WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR*​
Literate and capable RP partner. I'm not looking for some kind of college graduate, but one-line responses and slacking too much with your English will quickly have me turning tail.
Clarify where it's okay to RP with you. I'm fine with using the PM, some other forum, or Discord.
This is boxing, so there will be bruising, loss of breath, injuries, and drawing blood, but this is purely for the sake of combat and not me to be fetishized.
Again, boxing, so combat is a BIG thing here. Training and sparring in the gym, fighting in the streets, and the big bouts! Don't try to godmod and have your character be super strong and untouchable-it's okay if you wanna be a shonen protagonist and win every fight, but don't try to play yourself off as a physical God. You gotta fight for your victories! If you're interested and this is out of your depth, watch a few episodes of _Megalo Box_ or _Hajime no Ipo_ to get a good idea of what fights will be like. Or watch an actual boxing match.
*OPTIONAL STUFF*​
I don't specify this as being SFW or NSFW and that's cause, ultimate, I don't mind including NSWF elements. Fetishes can be discussed and debated, but my hard "no"s are the usual: no bloodplay, scat or piss, gore, or vore.
Be sure to specify if you're a sub, dom, or switch if we do NSFW scenes. I'm a switch, so I can play whatever role you want me to play. And be sure to mention your preferred sexual interest. I don't wanna throw pretty girls at you if you're into men or vice versa.
Nuxvar will be a living and breathing town. I'm no _Persona 5_, but I'll do my best to make each character, be it the baker, the nurses, or your fellow boxers feel like actual people that you can chat with, fight, and fuck if you want.
So hit me up if you're interested. And if not, then, sorry if you actually read through all of that text only to not be interested. XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 18, 2019)

At least 1 of my characters already has a career of sorts in boxing, but the thing about them is that they’re quite literally built for throwing immensely strong punches and taking them like a champ so I don’t know how you’d feel about everything being a curb stomp.

Although there is 1 other character o’ mine that would do it, but I don’t know how far they would take the whole thing


----------



## Sailord (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm afraid that might not be quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 18, 2019)

Then what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Sailord (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay, allow me to be as clear as I possibly can: I feel that what your proposing is antithetical to what I'm hoping to do.

Your first proposal, of the character that is already a boxer, is, while not ideal, is something I can work with. But the reason I feel this wouldn't be ideal is the statement that he is "_quite literally built for throwing immensely strong punches and taking them like a champ so I don’t know how you’d feel about everything being a curb stomp._" I wrote in 'What I'm Looking For' that this is not something I'm looking for in a partner. Not only cause I made a point specifically not wanting someone to just curb stomp through their fights, but in order to give him a challenge, it'd just be a continuous arm's race of me trying to justify how your opponents are "_super strong and can also take and throw heavy punches_". Which, I suppose would be okay if you're willing to accept the idea that his opponents will be built like brick houses like your character is, but it does give me the hint that your character is intended to be unbeatable.

The second proposal makes me unsure. If you're not sure your other character will "stick to it", then...what would be the point of starting a boxing RP in the first place? Then we'd just be playing a poor man's _Animal Crossing_ with your character just wondering around town and not doing the one thing I actually wanted to do. And, you know, it's fine if that's what you wanna do, but it isn't what I wanna do.

If you feel I'm judging you rather unfairly, then I'm sorry. It's just that your initial post doesn't distill me with the upmost of confidence.

What I'm Looking For...Part 2, I guess:


Characters who aren't unmovable objects. Being some baby face isn't required, but I want a partner who's willing to play a character's ascent to badass status. And again, if you want to win every fight like a shonen protagonist, that can be arranged, but again: I want to portray a FIGHT, not write someone flailing angrily as your character bops them aside.
Sorry if all of this is asking for too much, I guess in hindsight for my first RP proposal here, I'm being pretty...picky? Entitled? Probably both. But, oh well, I've dug myself this hole so I guess I'm gonna lie in it.


----------



## Masakado10 (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm interested in this!


----------



## When’sDinner? (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi there! I actually made an account just to say hello! Sooo... BOXING RP? PLEASE. 

Haha actually I read your post and loved it - not just the rare setting, either! I like that you can write and that you have a whole little town planned out. 

I am keen to play a character that learns and grows, going from a novice with great talent to a boxing god... SLOWLY. I to see them struggle, have trouble with a technique, practice and study haha I love boxing!

I would love to RP over Discord, and prefer to talk about characters and stuff after I ask a few questions about the world and characters. I have so much more to say, and I really hope to hear back from you soon!

Oh, also, you are not being too picky! It was a great post!


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Apr 1, 2020)

Hiya! Is this dead?

I was hoping to be able to join... looking for a thread like this for ages!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Well, I'm interested.


----------

